

OS X Mavericks will be a free download  - nimeshneema
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/22/4865858/os-x-10-9-mavericks-release-date-price

======
bradleyland
This makes perfect sense. Brilliant strategic move too. "You still pay for OS
upgrades?"

~~~
nimeshneema
And because you can upgrade right from Snow Leopard onward, it will see huge
adoption pretty quickly.

